# crossover pasivo de tocadiscos



## txt1986 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola tengo un tocadisco viejo que me regalaron y los desarme y lo estoy arreglando para usar con la guitarra y poner música. Tengo los amplificadores, son 2 de 30 Watts. Cada uno alimenta 1 woofer, 1 medio y 1 tweeter (no tienen nada acerca de impedancia ni tampoco de los watts que soportan, estan en blanco atrás). El equipo en si anda de diez. La duda es que los bafles tienen un crossover pasivo pero solo de capacitores (sin polaridad), no tienen ninguna bobina. El woofer no tiene ningún filtro se alimenta directo del ampli. Hay un capacitor de 4,7 uF entre el woofer y el medio y uno de 2,2 uF entre el medio y el tweeter. Quiero ponerle un filtro al woofer porque al subir el volumen me salta un zumbido cuando suenan los bajos. Qué capacitor tendría que usar? Aclaro que el ampli esta desarmado, ese ruido podría ser por falta de masa tambien?(me lo dijo mi viejo pero no me sabe explicar a que se refiere cuando me dice eso)


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

txt1986 dijo:


> Hola tengo un tocadisco viejo que me regalaron y los desarme y lo estoy arreglando para usar con la guitarra y poner música. Tengo los amplificadores, son 2 de 30 Watts. Cada uno alimenta 1 woofer, 1 medio y 1 tweeter (no tienen nada acerca de impedancia ni tampoco de los watts que soportan, estan en blanco atrás). El equipo en si anda de diez. La duda es que los bafles tienen un crossover pasivo pero solo de capacitores (sin polaridad), no tienen ninguna bobina. El woofer no tiene ningún filtro se alimenta directo del ampli. Hay un capacitor de 4,7 uF entre el woofer y el medio y uno de 2,2 uF entre el medio y el tweeter. Quiero ponerle un filtro al woofer porque al subir el volumen me salta un zumbido cuando suenan los bajos. Qué capacitor tendría que usar? Aclaro que el ampli esta desarmado, ese ruido podría ser por falta de masa tambien?(me lo dijo mi viejo pero no me sabe explicar a que se refiere cuando me dice eso)


 

Si es un zumbido, es de baja frecuencia, por lo que un filtro pasabajos no lo eliminaria, se parece mas a un problema del ampli. No probaste los bafles con otro equipo?


----------



## txt1986 (Oct 23, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Si es un zumbido, es de baja frecuencia, por lo que un filtro pasabajos no lo eliminaria, se parece mas a un problema del ampli. No probaste los bafles con otro equipo?



Gracias por contestar. Si.lo probé con otro ampli que tengo,pero ya está solucionado. Era el woofer.Como estaba roto el contacto con un lado de la bobina le tuve que conectar por arriba del cono y ese cable era el que me hacia ruido al rebotar contra el cono. Le cambie ese cable por un hilo de plata mucho mas flexible y quedo de diez.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 23, 2010)

txt1986 dijo:


> Gracias por contestar. Si.lo probé con otro ampli que tengo,pero ya está solucionado. Era el woofer.Como estaba roto el contacto con un lado de la bobina le tuve que conectar por arriba del cono y ese cable era el que me hacia ruido al rebotar contra el cono. Le cambie ese cable por un hilo de plata mucho mas flexible y quedo de diez.


 

Solucion simple! saludos!


----------

